# Happy Birthday Bone Dancer



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bone Dancer!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bill!








You're only as old as you feel!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

happy bday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy One Year Older Day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday dear *BILL*.
Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I got an ice storm for my birthday and I didnt even ask for one.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks everybody. I got an ice storm for my birthday and I didnt even ask for one.


sounds like your bone day was great. oh birth day.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bill. ooooooooo an ice storm!!!! I want one to!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Now I hadn't thought of it that way. Does that ice storm come with a day off from work?If so, I think I'll ask for one next year. 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bill !!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bill.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

happy b-day there BoneDancer


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spooklights said:


> Now I hadn't thought of it that way. Does that ice storm come with a day off from work?If so, I think I'll ask for one next year.
> Happy Birthday!


What the storm did do was prevent me from going to a really nice dinner.
Thanks again everybody for you kind thoughts.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey BD, sorry about being late on this, but the sentiment is the still the same HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww, I'm sorry you got an ice storm and no nice birthday dinner.  I hope the rest of your birthdays are better.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday BD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill, are you still having a Birthday party???

You ROCK!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, BD. 

I wanna go to the party, too.......


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy belated Birthday Bone Dancer!  I hope you got an ice storm check on your dinner and you have a wonderful time!!!*


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I am soooooo sorry I missed it BD. Since you got an ice storm I think you should be able to have a Birthday Redo!!!! LOL


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope you had a great WARM birthday! ;O)


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great re-do.


----------

